# What to do with full-sized window next to bathtub?



## philks81 (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are speaking of privacy..., you can get a film from Home Depot/Lowes and cover both top and bottom, or you could get a can of glass frosting (not the holiday kind  ) you can also find this at a Home Depot or Lowes. 

I used the frosted paint method on my front door for privacy and it turned out nice. Just make sure to mask off what you don’t want to cover.

Hope this helps 

~Phil


----------



## aymekae (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Privacy is a small concern, as right outside the window is the fan, enclosed in a small wooden fence. We don't want the window to get wet a few times a day. Not only will it need more cleaning, I can't imagine it would be good for the wall/window. Which is usually why tile is used. The best solution we've come up with is another shower curtain rod with a clear plastic curtain on the inside of the tub, as well as on the outside. It won't look very nice, though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

windows in the bath/shower area is never a good idea imo
unless they are up high and even then:no:


----------



## LD004643578 (Sep 6, 2009)

I once had a large picture window over the bathtub. I would definitely recommend the film already suggested. We always wanted to put stained glass in but never got around to it. The film works great for privacy during the day, but get one of the extra thick/textured ones because at night neighbors may see your silhouette pretty clearly. Could be awkward while showering.

Regarding the water getting into the frame or wall, just make sure there's a good caulk seal around it and remember to check it regularly. If it's a wood frame I would also use a good waterproof paint.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

Picture windows over the tub are very popular in new homes where I am. Although it's usually a garden tub or jacuzzi tub - I haven't seem them in a tub/shower combo like that. 

Generally, we use a frosted window or glass blocks instead of a clear window like that. I've seen stained glass before too. But, as mentioned, you can buy a film to give the window a "frosted" effect.

In the future, if you have room to install a separate shower, you might consider that. Then, make that just a tub area. Separate shower and tubs are very popular.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can buy films with stained glass patterns, clouds, etc. too. Your local digital sign or blueprint shop can probably output something custom for you for not too much money. Look for the electrostatic films as they are easier to remove. You can sew the clear shower curtain material to be a better length if that helps the appearance for you.


----------

